# port collection snapshot mirror



## Bas (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi!

When I upgrade ports on my systems I can use MASTER_SITE_BACKUP in make.conf. This greate feature, because i save time and bandwidth. When I want to update ports collection I can use portsnap fetch. When I use this cmd I get snapshot. I've server with horly update this snapshot. Can I fetch this snapshot from *my dedicated server* instead of?


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 6, 2009)

You can change the server in the /etc/portsnap.conf file or use the _-s_ parameter.


----------

